# Acana woes :-(



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

After having loose poops on Wellness and Chicken Soup we have had Riley on Acana for several months now. She tolerates it very well and we thought we had found our food for life. Due to production (and I guess to some degree supply and demand) our local store is no longer going to sell it and the next closest is almost an hour away. I would like to find a similar food. Acana is 32% protein and grain free. The closest I can seem to find is Canidae (which I can get locally). Suggestions anyone?

P.S. We put her on Acana because the owner of the food store suggested we try it. We put her on it cold turkey and she has tolerated it well from the first day. That is why we want to stay with something similar.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Can you find Acana online?


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Can you find Acana online?


 
Probably...and I have considered ordering it online. I have just heard that they are having production problems and I am worried that obtaining it might turn into an ongoing problem. I don't want to have to worry from month to month whether or not I am going to have to switch foods.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Can you find Acana online?


After your reply I checked petfooddirect and they are out of stock.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother's puppy was on Acana and not doing well on it (due to sensitive stomach issues). They made the switch to Orijen cold-turkey and their pup was fine. Diarrhea cleared up within 2 days and he started putting on all the weight he had lost. 

Orijen and Acana are made by the same company, I think, and are fairly comparative. Maybe try that? My dog is on Orijen fish and has been doing great on it.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Ranger said:


> My brother's puppy was on Acana and not doing well on it (due to sensitive stomach issues). They made the switch to Orijen cold-turkey and their pup was fine. Diarrhea cleared up within 2 days and he started putting on all the weight he had lost.
> 
> Orijen and Acana are made by the same company, I think, and are fairly comparative. Maybe try that? My dog is on Orijen fish and has been doing great on it.


 
Thanks for the response. Yes, they are made by the same company but Orijen in 40% protein. Since they are from the same company I will have the same trouble finding it here....I am assuming.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Amazon to the rescue 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=acana&x=0&y=0


----------



## AmberDawn (Dec 26, 2008)

You may also find this helpful taken from their website.
http://www.championpetfoods.com/CPF_Consumer_Letter-Feb-2010.pdf
According to the open letter they are addressing the problem. Acana dog food took off in a big way in Canada and there is such a huge demand that they've been forced to up production...vastly. It's good to know though that despite this demad they still refuse to outsource production. 
Acana is considerably easier to find up here in Canada I suppose because it's produced here.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

Jenlaur, if you live in florida, you should get it from www.lukesallnatural.com 

Can't beat next business day delivery.. I asked when they get their Acana shipments in and they said Friday afternoon.


----------



## skyismine02 (Feb 19, 2010)

I work for the main supplier of Acana and Orijen in Canada (both made by Champion pet foods) and yes with Orijen being voted best pet food in the world they are working 24/7 to get product out but running into shortages.It doesnt help when local stores are ordering insane amounts to ''stockpile''...give me 100 13.5kg bags of Acana ''wild prarie'' that sort of thing.We have Lucy on the Orijen large breed puppy and even I get shorted when placing a staff order.Its gotten to the point where I may switch to another high quality food that is more readily available.

I can say that only because I am going back to flying airplanes and wont rely on the staff discount.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

skyismine02 said:


> Its gotten to the point where I may switch to another high quality food that is more readily available.
> 
> I can say that only because I am going back to flying airplanes and wont rely on the staff discount.


Wow! That says a lot? Out of curiosity what foods are you considering?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've ordered from www.doggiefood.com and they seem to have supply most often. www.pawschoice.com has either free or minimal shipping depending on how much you order but their supply is a little more iffy from what I've seen. I really like the Acana for the goldens, and it isn't sold locally either so I'm always searching online.


----------



## skyismine02 (Feb 19, 2010)

jenlaur said:


> Wow! That says a lot? Out of curiosity what foods are you considering?


Looks like it may be Solid gold or Nutro.We have used Nutro in the past for our other dogs and it was great.

I also find that lucy's stools are pretty soft on the Orijen.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

How about Fromm Surf & Turf? Very similar food to Acana & done also in a family owned plant only. They have other "flavors" but the Surf & Turf are closest to what you are using as far as protein.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Evo is another really good food that is close to Orijen and Acana, look to see if you can get that brand, it is an American company.
http://www.naturapet.com/brands/evo.asp


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dd you end up going back to Acana?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know someone who owns a pet store who stocks Acana and Orijen and asked him if he's heard they are having production issues - he said the issues I heard about are unfounded, and he deals directly with the company on a regular basis. The food got very popular very quickly, so he sells a lot of it, but he has never had a problem getting an order from the company. It may just be the websites not staying on top of their inventory vs. a problem with Champion Pet Foods. That's what he thinks, anyway. 

We order from petfooddirect.com, doggiefood.com and pawschoice.com - depending on who has free shipping. We order several bags at a time and take advantage of the free shipping .


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

How about stocking up when you can find the food? I like to buy at least 4/5 months worth of food at at time (about 3 large sized bags). Just before you get to the last bag, plan on stocking up again. It would save you the stress of trying to find the food month to month.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I know someone who owns a pet store who stocks Acana and Orijen and asked him if he's heard they are having production issues - he said the issues I heard about are unfounded, and he deals directly with the company on a regular basis. The food got very popular very quickly, so he sells a lot of it, but he has never had a problem getting an order from the company. It may just be the websites not staying on top of their inventory vs. a problem with Champion Pet Foods. That's what he thinks, anyway.
> 
> We order from petfooddirect.com, doggiefood.com and pawschoice.com - depending on who has free shipping. We order several bags at a time and take advantage of the free shipping .


This thread originated from an old post (Feb 2010). Since I posted this here is what happened...continuing to feed Acana was cost prohibitive for us so we have since switched to Fromm. And last winter there most definitely was a shortage of the Acana Pacifica (which happens to be the flavor Riley favors). This, I was explained to by the dog food shops (2 different ones), was because of the difficulty in obtaining the fish in the winter in Canada. In addition, at the time, you could find it in on NONE of the online stores. This worried me for the future so I began looking around at other high quality foods. Now this was last year and since we are no longer on Acana I have no idea about this year.

Acana is a great food and all of our dogs did well on it. But Fromm is a good food too and is cheaper for us to feed to 3 active dogs.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been feeding Harley and Miri Canidae grain free. They are doing fantastic on it and haven't had an issue with loose poops or anything else for that matter. To be honest, Canidae, Acana, Fromm, Taste of the Wild, Blue... they are all of the same apparent quality. Also, lots of people have dogs that are on Pro Plan etc. that are doing fantastic. 

Talking about dog food on here is like talking about religion at the vatican.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

www.pawschoice.com has little to no shipping charge depending on how much you buy. When we were feeding Acana we used them and were very pleased...... very prompt, good customer service, and since we ordered 2 bags at a time, no shipping.


----------

